# Half Wilds to adopt



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

Well the time has come (as of Saturday) to start to rehome my half wilds. Any takers? 

I live in the Lancashire county of England. I will not be charging for these but i just want to be assured that they will go to a good home. There are 3 girls available so far. I'm afraid the boys are taken.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

being half wild, what is their temperament like? are the easily handled or skittish?


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

They're still quite shy and i've been told that they'll always probably be this way but i have been spending a lot of time getting them used to human contact. I am told that half wilds are more prone to be attached to one person. If you look in the topic Pandora's Fling, pg 3 then there's a very informative post from a person with wild rat raising experience, i've printed a few copies of this to present to anyone wishing or thinking about adopting.


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

sorry Pandora's fling post is in the accidental litters section


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

So it looks like i'm back to finding homes for the 3 boys now too )o: ahh well. So that's 3 gilrs and 3 boys i am currently trying to adopt out if anyone is interested.


----------



## fleur.cirocco (Jun 14, 2008)

Ooooh, I saw your ad on Preloved.  At least, I assume it was you lol..
3 girls and 3 boys in Lancashire, anyway. :lol: 
Someone posted the link on another forum I'm on. 
I hope they get wonderful homes soon.  
Sophie.
xx


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey
Yes that'd be me hehe, Glad the words getting round ) hopefully they'll go to some lovely homes but if not then i'll just have a few more little friends to love lol. Thanks for the good vibes fleur. Gem xx


----------



## fleur.cirocco (Jun 14, 2008)

My pleasure.  
So sounds like the lucky bubs will have a good home either way. 
Psst, got any more pics? :wink:


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

I know i neeed to get some pics up, i've taken loads of them but just haven't bothered getting them up because i've been busy spoiling them all rotten hehe. 

I want all of them to have a good life and because they're half wild i know they'll always be a little nervous (so i've been told) so even if i do manage to rehome them i'll take them back if needs be.


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

sorry fluer forgot to ask. Which forum is it posted on by the way, wouldn't mind having a look myself


----------



## Bojan (Jul 24, 2008)

You should be keeping these babies, thats the advice you've been given because you don't know what their temparement is going to be like. Hope you don't think I'm picking on you. I'm only worried about the baby ratties.


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone wishing to adopt will have my mobile number and email address and i'm asking that they keep me informed. Like i said i never even thought anyone could be so cruel as to give a 6 week old rat to a snake!


----------



## tdnrat (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadly people are. 
But Bojan she is keeping them xx Wooh!


----------

